# West Coast FC 2.0



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

WCFC 2018: We need to CHANGE TO SURF. Exciting things ahead! Parent meeting soon!

OC SURF 2020: We need to change to WCFC! Exciting things ahead! Parent meeting soon!

Parents: the serpent beguiled me...


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Dear parents and players,
I am excited to announce that we are going back to our heritage and once again becoming West Coast Futbol Club (WCFC). This is where we started in 1997, where we built our name and our tradition of excellence. We won 5 national championships, sent hundreds of players to college on scholarships, and many others to play for national teams and in the professional ranks.   Our goal then, as now, is to not only produce great soccer players but more importantly individuals who will use the values and competitive ideals learned here in wherever career they chose to pursue.  This move will allow us to maximize the opportunities of EVERY player who puts on a WCFC uniform as we felt that at times there was confusion in the marketplace with multiple OC Surf Clubs.  This move will allow us to be fully recognized for who we are and we will not have any affiliate youth clubs going forward. We will lose none of the advantages that we had with Surf and we have created along with Surf Cup Sports a new kind of partnership with all of our existing benefits and more. We will still have preferred access to all Surf Cup events and to the free college recruiting software that they provide. Our players will be part of the Surf Select program for promising players to have more experiences and opportunities for players who are not in the DA or ECNL.  In short, every opportunity that we had as OC Surf, we will still have as we continue our journey as WCFC.
We are moving forward in a very exciting time with many new opportunities for our coaches and players. The goal is to create an environment with the highest levels of competition and have a unique pathway for our players to reach their soccer dreams.  WCFC has done it for 23 years and we are excited to continuing open new doors such as the partnership with Orange County SC, the new USL Academy for boys and girls and a new connection with Scottish powerhouse Glasgow Rangers FC!
We will be having a parent meeting in the next few weeks to describe the WCFC transition in details but we wanted our families to know right away about this exciting news.
Sincerely,
Mike Higgins
General Manager


----------



## Speed (Feb 18, 2020)

Is this true?? Seriously?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2020)

Hahahahahahahahahaha.  Amazing.


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Speed said:


> Is this true?? Seriously?


100%


----------



## Flipthrow (Feb 18, 2020)

Uniform providers love all the mergers, breakups, and affiliation changes.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 18, 2020)

More competition in the marketplace is good for the kids and their family.....not that anyone running club soccer actually cares about the kids.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Frank (Feb 18, 2020)

Glad to see some of the consolidation of mega clubs unraveling. West Coast was a great brand. That and Carlsbad United were two brands I was disappointed to see go away.


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> This is a joke, right?


No this is real.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> No this is real.


I fell asleep and woke up to your breaking news and thought I was in some weird dream.  WTF everyone????  So nothing will change for all my friends kids?  Just new kits?  Gus went over to Liverpool last month, PH is at Liverpool and now we have West Coast FC?  What happens to ECNL and DA? Who gets what?  Liverpool is bringing the big guns name wise.  Nomads and names like that.  This is huge.  This might be the first of many tsunami that will hit South OC.....


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I fell asleep and woke up to your breaking news and thought I was in some weird dream.  WTF everyone????  So nothing will change for all my friends kids?  Just new kits?  Gus went over to Liverpool last month, PH is at Liverpool and now we have West Coast FC?  What happens to ECNL and DA? Who gets what?  Liverpool is bringing the big guns name wise.  Nomads and names like that.  This is huge.  This might be the first of many tsunami that will hit South OC.....


We will see. I always thought it was a dumb move to change in the first place.
But a recently fired coach at OC Surf was the one who pushed the surf thing...and he was rewarded.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> We will see. I always thought it was a dumb move to change in the first place.
> But a recently fired coach at OC Surf was the one who pushed the surf thing...and he was rewarded.


I agree. Many greats have gone through West Coast FC. Good brand IMHO.  Those tournaments were big time back in the day. Another coach got fired?  Or are you referring to Gus?


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I agree. Many greats have gone through West Coast FC. Good brand IMHO.  Those tournaments were big time back in the day. Another coach got fired?  Or are you referring to Gus?


Yes


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> Yes


His reward is a job at Liverpool? You r reward is your freedom and you guys got your brand back. Dont ever do that again. Fear causes people to make impatient decisions.  Go West Coast FC. I jumped in quickly and saw my huge mistake and ate some crow as well.  Better now than never....


----------



## CopaMundial (Feb 18, 2020)

Good to see West Coast back in the house!!! West Coast, you know!!! Great times at WCFC. I hope they can bring back all they offered and all they stood for. It's been a messy few years for them, which we weren't part of, but hope it gets back to its roots.


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

In have no dog in the WCFC renewal. 
just disappointed in this whole area and the people who are making these types of choices.

the email is just a sales pitch...

the email to change to surf was the same thing.

makes me wanna puke.


----------



## CopaMundial (Feb 19, 2020)

methood said:


> In have no dog in the WCFC renewal.
> just disappointed in this whole area and the people who are making these types of choices.
> 
> the email is just a sales pitch...
> ...


Then puke on all of soccer in the US. Because it's a sham. I applaud those trying to get back to the original ideals and those that are trying to bring back the true idea of development. But in truth, club soccer is a business. And sales is part of the business. In the US, soccer is a play to play sport. And it's not changing. I don't approve of these mergers and retracts or lies, but I think it's a learning process and hopefully, we can get back to playing the beautiful game and stop the politics.


----------



## Speed (Feb 19, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I fell asleep and woke up to your breaking news and thought I was in some weird dream.  WTF everyone????  So nothing will change for all my friends kids?  Just new kits?  Gus went over to Liverpool last month, PH is at Liverpool and now we have West Coast FC?  What happens to ECNL and DA? Who gets what?  Liverpool is bringing the big guns name wise.  Nomads and names like that.  This is huge.  This might be the first of many tsunami that will hit South OC.....


I can’t remember....wcfc had ECNL but no DA right?


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 19, 2020)

Speed said:


> I can’t remember....wcfc had ECNL but no DA right?


They had both that first year of DA


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

methood said:


> In have no dog in the WCFC renewal.
> just disappointed in this whole area and the people who are making these types of choices.
> 
> the email is just a sales pitch...
> ...


I got sick a few times the last three years from soccer.  I hate puking too so I decided last year to stop falling for all the lies.  Eating lies makes some puke.  Others, they live off the lies to survive and make a living in one of the most expensive places to live.  My friend drives a really nice car in South OC.  He forgot to put "OC Surf" sticker over his WCFC sticker.  He's feeling really good this morning.  Most locals who know about WCFC are very happy going back to their true family.  Seriously, Surf should stay surfing in SD. You can't take all the waves for yourself. Soccer is like the ocean. Everyone should have equal access to the highest level of the sport.  Surf at your own break is my motto and always has been.  My mom bought 4 homes in Three Arch Bay back in the 50s.  Smart real estate move I would say.  However, she sold them all before 1984.  I added up all the value of the homes today and I puked.........lol.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 19, 2020)

Youth club soccer is a bit like a shell game, names, affiliations, parties involved changing all the time.

What is this the 3rd  go around for WC?.  First it was the LA Galaxy "South"  alliance thing that didn't last but what one season for them and now the flip / flop with surf.  

What's next? Maybe we should make a new thread...latest flip flops, affiliation changes, and the like.


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 19, 2020)

Frank said:


> Glad to see some of the consolidation of mega clubs unraveling. West Coast was a great brand. That and Carlsbad United were two brands I was disappointed to see go away.


Hopefully it's a trend that continues going forward. Although the pending Arsenal announcement with AS Roma and other clubs in the IE could be a wave in the mega club direction.


----------



## Woodwork (Feb 19, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Hopefully it's a trend that continues going forward. Although the pending Arsenal announcement with AS Roma and other clubs in the IE could be a wave in the mega club direction.


What is the pending Arsenal announcement?


----------



## WatchthemPlay (Feb 19, 2020)

Can someone verify they are keeping their DA status?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Feb 19, 2020)

I do wonder sometimes how parents and coaches see the whole pro club affiliation thing. We've had a couple of opportunities in the past 2 years to partner up with English pro clubs but it was an easy "no thanks" for me. I just saw it as a marketing gimmick and there didn't seem to be a huge benefit to our teams (other than access to a curriculum that wasn't much different to what we already implement).

I might be overly cynical but this is invariably how it sounds to me whenever I hear or read about a new pro club affiliation here in SoCal..."we are now affiliated with *insert pro club here* and we will get access to their world-class curriculum that will take your kid to the next level and maybe even be able to join said pro club after being seen by their experts who will visit once a year. Oh, and we will get new uniforms too."

Is there more to it than that? Genuine question and some of you might have inside info to enlighten me (and others).


----------



## jpeter (Feb 19, 2020)

WatchthemPlay said:


> Can someone verify they are keeping their DA status?


Keep what they have for the most part same as Lagsd>City SC Carlsbad


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 20, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Is there more to it than that?


No


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 20, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I do wonder sometimes how parents and coaches see the whole pro club affiliation thing. We've had a couple of opportunities in the past 2 years to partner up with English pro clubs but it was an easy "no thanks" for me. I just saw it as a marketing gimmick and there didn't seem to be a huge benefit to our teams (other than access to a curriculum that wasn't much different to what we already implement).
> 
> I might be overly cynical but this is invariably how it sounds to me whenever I hear or read about a new pro club affiliation here in SoCal..."we are now affiliated with *insert pro club here* and we will get access to their world-class curriculum that will take your kid to the next level and maybe even be able to join said pro club after being seen by their experts who will visit once a year. Oh, and we will get new uniforms too."
> 
> Is there more to it than that? Genuine question and some of you might have inside info to enlighten me (and others).


A local affiliation (LAG, LAFC) is good for name recognition, but an affiliation with a European club is an overkill.  Take LAGOC/LFCIAOC as an example.  I remember seeing a welcome message from Jürgen Klopp.  IMHO at most only 1 in 10 soccer parents in OC know who Klopp is.  And that 1 somewhat knowledgeable parent in 10 knows there is no pathway to Liverpool.

This silliness is not only at the youth level though.  Look at some of the teams in MLS.  Sporting KC and Real Salt Lake?  I didn't know we have royalty in Utah.


----------



## watfly (Feb 20, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I do wonder sometimes how parents and coaches see the whole pro club affiliation thing. We've had a couple of opportunities in the past 2 years to partner up with English pro clubs but it was an easy "no thanks" for me. I just saw it as a marketing gimmick and there didn't seem to be a huge benefit to our teams (other than access to a curriculum that wasn't much different to what we already implement).
> 
> I might be overly cynical but this is invariably how it sounds to me whenever I hear or read about a new pro club affiliation here in SoCal..."we are now affiliated with *insert pro club here* and we will get access to their world-class curriculum that will take your kid to the next level and maybe even be able to join said pro club after being seen by their experts who will visit once a year. Oh, and we will get new uniforms too."
> 
> Is there more to it than that? Genuine question and some of you might have inside info to enlighten me (and others).


It's all about selling the "pathway" dream.  Some parents are suckers for that idea, "oh little Johnny may play for Man City one day because our club is affiliated with them".  The only true pathway is your kids own ability.


----------



## Speed (Feb 20, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I do wonder sometimes how parents and coaches see the whole pro club affiliation thing. We've had a couple of opportunities in the past 2 years to partner up with English pro clubs but it was an easy "no thanks" for me. I just saw it as a marketing gimmick and there didn't seem to be a huge benefit to our teams (other than access to a curriculum that wasn't much different to what we already implement).
> 
> I might be overly cynical but this is invariably how it sounds to me whenever I hear or read about a new pro club affiliation here in SoCal..."we are now affiliated with *insert pro club here* and we will get access to their world-class curriculum that will take your kid to the next level and maybe even be able to join said pro club after being seen by their experts who will visit once a year. Oh, and we will get new uniforms too."
> 
> Is there more to it than that? Genuine question and some of you might have inside info to enlighten me (and others).


As a parent when I hear it all I think is that the kits will be ridiculously overpriced. and dues as well


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 20, 2020)

Are we talking about west coast or Liverpool


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's all about selling the "pathway" dream.  Some parents are suckers for that idea, "oh little Johnny may play for Man City one day because our club is affiliated with them".  The only true pathway is your kids own ability.


I was the first sucker to fall for the bait & switch "YNT Pathway Access BS" from Dr Spooner.  It was all about getting #10!!! It's much deeper than being a sucker parent though.  Girls got abused in this toxic take over and some still are.


----------



## Sockers858 (Feb 20, 2020)

Are they moving back to Adidas kits? lol


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

With the “milk” sponsor on the front?


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 20, 2020)

Sockers858 said:


> Are they moving back to Adidas kits? lol


According to an earlier post they still have a partnership with surf cup sports company so I'm guessing they will be Nike


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

O


ToonArmy said:


> Are we talking about west coast or Liverpool


one in the same in my opinion. 
“pathyway” talk
“Access” talk
West Coast should have apologized for the hassle in the first place.

then said we are gonna focus on our coaching development so that your child gets the best instruction.

but all it was is another “pathway” ...to
RANGERS!


----------



## forsomuch (Feb 20, 2020)

With OW over at OCSC offering young players a pro gateway over college there might be a different path. When players start getting transferred OCSC could end up with a sustainable business model. Our best boys need to go pro younger and stop the college nonsense. If USL teams can sign players and then sell them they become viable businesses and the national team gets legitimate players. If WCFC can connect to that they might actually be different.


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

forsomuch said:


> With OW over at OCSC offering young players a pro gateway over college there might be a different path. When players start getting transferred OCSC could end up with a sustainable business model. Our best boys need to go pro younger and stop the college nonsense. If USL teams can sign players and then sell them they become viable businesses and the national team gets legitimate players. If WCFC can connect to that they might actually be different.


“the college non-sense”

hilarious...

OCSC will sign younger players...but they can’t be sold until 18. They also better be starters on OCSC and be ripping it up. OW and BC will not play then unless they help them win.
Then and only then...the opportunity to sell that player is possible.

I also wander if WC will get solidarity payments To any players sold? No

the kid at rangers now was developed at strikers. Will they get solidarity payments if sold? No

Has OCSC received any transfer fees for sold players to Europe?.... no

so how is it a viable business model?


----------



## forsomuch (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> “the college non-sense”
> 
> hilarious...
> 
> ...


Elite internationals don't play college soccer. Playing college soccer is for girls and second tier boys. 

Are you saying things can never change? and we need to put up for all eternity with the pay to play system creating mediocre college players. 

Someone has to change the model, why not them? If I were in charge of a USL team in a big market why not go for it. The USL club to sell players will have the opportunity to attract the best players. Perhaps OCSC does not have the vision to make it happen but eventually someone will.


----------



## Copa9 (Feb 20, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Youth club soccer is a bit like a shell game, names, affiliations, parties involved changing all the time.
> 
> What is this the 3rd  go around for WC?.  First it was the LA Galaxy "South"  alliance thing that didn't last but what one season for them and now the flip / flop with surf.
> 
> What's next? Maybe we should make a new thread...latest flip flops, affiliation changes, and the like.


The OC Surf was WCFC for over 20 years and won five national championships.  Good to see them go back to their original name.


----------



## ItsJustSoccer (Feb 22, 2020)

So its West Coast but still associated with Surf?  Can someone explain how this works?  Is it just a surf affiliate that gets to keep their original name now?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 22, 2020)

It’s like a divorce.  But they want to remain friends for the children.  
it’s both organizations saying “it didn’t work out. But there’s still money to be made if we don’t hate each other”.


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

ItsJustSoccer said:


> So its West Coast but still associated with Surf?  Can someone explain how this works?  Is it just a surf affiliate that gets to keep their original name now?


Innovative? Give me a break. You would think Surf are some search engine or tech company.
It didn’t work. But you still want money.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 23, 2020)

Let me guess....DA level teams will become West Coast while all other teams stay OC Surf.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 23, 2020)

ItsJustSoccer said:


> So its West Coast but still associated with Surf?  Can someone explain how this works?  Is it just a surf affiliate that gets to keep their original name now?


That logo you posted looks a little familIar
Is this where OW gets to tie his pro club to his youth club?  Discounted tickets for everyone!!!  And if you pay for tickets, you might get to tryout for the team someday.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

methood said:


> Innovative? Give me a break. You would think Surf are some search engine or tech company.
> It didn’t work. But you still want money.


You took the words write out of my mouth........


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

I wonder what next years changes will be like for 2021-2022 season?


----------



## sdb (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I wonder what next years changes will be like for 2021-2022 season?


Wait, aren’t you going to tell us after this weekend?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 23, 2020)

methood said:


> No this is real.


yep


----------

